# New Photoshop - Content Aware Fill



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Skip to 2:50 and enjoy the magic show!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I am soooooo uninterested in implementing YET ANOTHER version of Photoshop. There are always good features but I wish you could just buy the features as plugins and not have to go through the whole reinstall process and inevitable slowdowns with every new version.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm with Stuart... plugins for these new features would be nice. Very neat feature though.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

OMG, nothing is real anymore!

I've never used Photoshop but have a small idea of what can be done and how long it takes. It looks to me like they have just taken all the skill out of image manipulation for 99% of pictures. Hopefully the graphic artists that do this now have other stuff on their plates.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

WOW! I so wish that I could actually afford to purchase a new version instead of Photoshop 5.0 that I currently have to use.

- Merg


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Very cool. 

Wish I was better in photoshop, lightroom and fireworks is what I use most of the time.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Adobe Photoshop CS5 will be launched tomorrow at 8am Pacific, which includes this new feature. I'd be interested to see what the price will run for it.

- Merg


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Probably around the usual couple hundred for upgrades and a couple hundred on top of that for the full version.

They just keep pumping versions out lately it seems...wish they would just add features like this in update form vs. a whole new version.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's why my enthusiasm for Adobe products is the same as Steve Jobs:








Of course they have cheaper consumer products that don't do quite as much and yes I know I can always legitimately buy it at half the price at Software King. But really???? An MSRP of $1,000???? :nono2:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It is indeed crazy. I wish they would do plugin upgrades like Grentz and others have suggested so you don't have to buy a whole new suite to get the cool toys like Content Aware Fill.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Here's why my enthusiasm for Adobe products is the same as Steve Jobs:
> 
> But really???? An MSRP of $1,000???? :nono2:


It is a professional tool. Always has been up at that price just like AutoCAD, Corporate Software, etc. It is not really meant for individuals. There also are plenty of ways for students to get it much cheaper if necessary. Finally, keep in mind most will be upgrading (at $350). Most people already have photoshop that use photoshop.

Steve has nothing to say, his stuff is all expensive as well. Final Cut Studio is $999 for example. Logic Studio? $499. Plus they don't offer nearly the discounts Adobe does to students and businesses. Adobe has their consumer versions just like Apple does in the sub $200 or even sub $100 range.

The main complaint I have is that they don't change much between the versions and plugins or small updates would work fine. Apple has had the same problem IMO.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> It is a professional tool. Always has been up at that price just like AutoCAD, Corporate Software, etc. It is not really meant for individuals. There also are plenty of ways for students to get it much cheaper if necessary. Finally, keep in mind most will be upgrading (at $350). Most people already have photoshop that use photoshop.
> 
> Steve has nothing to say, his stuff is all expensive as well. Final Cut Studio is $999 for example. Logic Studio? $499. Plus they don't offer nearly the discounts Adobe does to students and businesses. Adobe has their consumer versions just like Apple does in the sub $200 or even sub $100 range.
> 
> The main complaint I have is that they don't change much between the versions and plugins or small updates would work fine. Apple has had the same problem IMO.


I guess I should have said I have about the same enthusiasm for Jobs and Apple software. With that said, sure I can buy Photoshop CS4 Extended for $399.99 and Photoshop Elements for $54.99.

And you can't run a business out of Silicon Valley without a profit. But a MSRP of $999 is downright excessive.

And I can buy a copy of Flash Pro CS4 for the bargain basement price of $429.99. And then there is this gem which I can pick up for $1,199.99:








Then I too can compete with JP Richards and NBCU, and the media conglomerates generally which have filled the public's internet with anti-open-source content. Oh sure, every recently laid off person can take a few courses and build a really nice site on the people's web for a small investment in Adobe products if his/her landlord will be ok with no rent for a couple of months.

Or we can pretend that HTML5 will be embraced with no resistance by the media industry.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Supply and Demand my friend. If it was truly overpriced and/or there were valid alternatives people would not use it. The fact is most of the purchasers are design firms and studios that can afford to pay the pricing and thus do. Like I said also, most are buying upgrade versions so the cost is more sane. Plus a lot of people pirate Adobe software and thus adobe hits the legitimate buyers with a higher price.

Realize it is not consumer software. This is professional level software that huge corporations and professionals use. A lot of special effects you see in advertising for example are done with After Effects. Photoshop does almost all the professional image work you see. Etc.

The best way if you use multiple programs is to buy one of the collections, but they still are not cheap. If you hunt you can find deals such as this:
Photoshop for $600 - http://www.buy.com/prod/adobe-photo...t-standard-1-user-pc/q/loc/105/209315780.html
Master Collection (retail $2500) for $1600 - http://www.buy.com/prod/adobe-creat...r/q/listingid/51361443/loc/105/209315684.html

Examples of other expensive suites:
AutoCAD 2011 - $3,995.00+ (can get up to around $10k with a few addons)
Visual Studio 2010 - $2000+
Old Macromedia (now Adobe) - $500-Multiple thousands

I do not necessarily agree with it or think the pricing makes total sense. But as long as firms keep buying it, which they will, Adobe is not going to just say ok lets lower the price. Personally I use Lightroom, Photoshop, Fireworks, and Dreamweaver for work and hobby (lightroom).


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have not yet figured out how to use all the features of Photoshop Elements. And I bought that program a year ago.

As others have pointed out, Photoshop is for professionals who can afford and can often write off the cost as a business deduction.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

The Merg said:


> WOW! I so wish that I could actually afford to purchase a new version instead of Photoshop 5.0 that I currently have to use.


Do you have a kid in school? Any school?

Adobe has great educational pricing as long as you have a school age child in your house.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Completely forgot about that... Hmmm...

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For those who qualify, checkout academicsuperstore.com


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For those who qualify, checkout academicsuperstore.com


Adobe academic discounts are AWESOME.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

New, advanced capabilities of content-aware fill...

http://www.wimp.com/contentaware/

Great for bedroom webcams and under-endowed teeny-boppers everywhere.


----------

